# Woodturning inspiration



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's a link that might be inspirational to all you turning addicts:

Tree Trunk Art from Virgil Leih

Clue: he positions his "blanks" at the lathe with a forklift.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow
Big lathe
Wonder if he ever thought of using a router instead to the chain saw to get them rounded.
Less fumes


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Bogydave said:


> Wow
> Big lathe
> Wonder if he ever thought of using a router instead to the chain saw to get them rounded.
> Less fumes


Yeah. Sounds like a job for a router on (super) skis with a Bobj3 special tubular support jig.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What an amazing man and even HE uses sand paper!, I feel much better now!, thank you Ralph.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow, now all I need is a bigger lathe LOL.
Cheers
Pete


----------

